#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-07-16
<phillip> toddy: hi, ich habe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GermanTeam/VerificationApplication2014 gesehen, und mal den irc-channel der Übersetzer berichtigt ist okey oder?
<toddy> phillip: jo. oh, hatte sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen?
<phillip> ja, war noch der alte channel #ubuntu-translators-de
<toddy> ah. ok.
